# Verkaufe zahlreiche Spiele und Steam-Account



## kalloe (2. Februar 2009)

Hey, ich löse derzeit meine Spielesammlung auf und habe folgendes im Angebot:

Commandos 1-3 (plus Add-On für Teil 1)
Desperados
Mobile Forces
XIII
Boiling Point
Splinter Cell 1
Battlefield 1942 (plus beide Add-Ons, Road to Rome & Secret Weapons of WWII)
Battlefield Vietnam
Battlefield 2
Call of Duty 1 (plus Add-On United Offensive)
Call of Duty 2
Quake 4
Hitman 2
Max Payne 2
Soldier of Fortune 2
Serious Sam 1
Delta Force: Black Hawk Down
Deus Ex 1
Mafia
Alien vs Predator 2 (us) 

Außerdem biete ich noch einen Steam-Account mit Half-Life 1 & 2, Counter-Strike & CSource, Team Fortress 2, DoDource und einigen kleineren HL Mods etc.


Bei Interesse schreibt einfach hier herein oder meldet euch via ICQ: 169647773

Grüße, kalloe

_noxi-edit_: indizierte Spiele rauseditiert und Liste aktualisiert.


----------



## marwin756 (2. Februar 2009)

kalloe am 02.02.2009 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Call of Duty 1 (plus Add-On United Offensive)
> Call of Duty 2
> Mafia


Wieviel willst du ?


----------



## kalloe (2. Februar 2009)

Hitman 1 und 2, Serious Sam und Splinter Cell haben den Besitzer gewechselt und sind nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## marwin756 (2. Februar 2009)

Was ist nun mit Mafia ?


----------



## Hard-2-Get (3. Februar 2009)

kalloe am 02.02.2009 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII
> Max Payne 1-2
> Deus Ex 1


Wieviel hätten's denn gern?


----------



## kalloe (3. Februar 2009)

Deus Ex ist raus! Ebenso Splinter Cell, die Hitmanreihe und Serious Sam. Außerdem noch XIII und Max Payne 2. 

Im Angebot dafür noch:

Alien vs Predator 2 (us)


----------



## mkay87 (4. Februar 2009)

Max Payne 1 und Soldier of Fortune 1 darfst du nicht handeln, da indizierte Titel hier im Forum nicht verkauft werden dürfen!


----------



## kalloe (9. Februar 2009)

Gut, ziehe die Spiele zurück!

*push*


----------



## SuicideVampire (9. Februar 2009)

Ist Mafia noch da?


----------



## kalloe (19. Februar 2009)

*push*


----------

